# May 21, 2011



## Scot (Apr 11, 2011)

Has anyone seen any of these billboards in your town? There's one about a mile away from our church.

May 21, 2011, Judgment Day, Rapture, End World


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah I saw one on my way to Louisiana a few weeks back. Everyone in the van immediately made fun of it and it became the butt of all jokes for the next couple hours.


----------



## Scot (Apr 11, 2011)

> Everyone in the van immediately made fun of it and it became the butt of all jokes for the next couple hours.



The Lord used it for a good purpose then.


----------



## Andres (Apr 11, 2011)

There are two of them in Abilene, but they are different from the one on that link. The ones here have all the info and then show a man kneeling in prayer. They even ran something on the local news about it a few weeks ago. The reporter was trying to be serious about the story and I guess respectful since it involved "religion" but you could tell even the young female reporter thought it was ridiculous.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 11, 2011)

If memory serves me, Harold Camping himself was interviewed by CNN about his views.


----------



## FCC (Apr 12, 2011)

They have shown up here in Maryland as well. Apparently they are appearing all over the place. So far i have heard alot of people scoffing at the idea presented on the board and have even had a few people ask me for clarification, which is a wonderful opportunity to share the truth with them.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 12, 2011)

I passed their caravan a couple of weeks ago in rural PA.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder if *this time* he's willing to submit to the death penalty for his false prophecy.


----------



## MarquezsDg (Apr 12, 2011)

One down here in west palm beach Florida as well on the turnpike.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't seen one up here, and I hope I don't. While we know they are wrong, the Secularists, etc. will use it as an example of "Christian stupidity", despite...few of any Christians in any Christian tradition believe in May 21 2011.
Every once in a while people will still tell me RC priests committed suicide on 6/6/06


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 12, 2011)

One of his followers passes out fliers here at school and yells out "Yahweh" really loud every minute or so at people walking by.

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

Herald Camping's Family Radio offices are here in Oakland I think.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going to call Harold camping's business (I kind of feel dirty when I call it a ministry) a few days before the 21st and ask for some money since, obviously, they won't need any of their savings!


----------



## BenjaminBurton (Apr 12, 2011)

Saw a few of these when driving from Texas back to Louisville a few months ago. As was said before, it became the butt of some jokes between my girlfriend and myself. Although it did lead to her asking a lot of eschatological questions...


----------



## caoclan (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't wait until May 22, 2011. I hope the billboards are still up then!


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 13, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> I'm going to call Harold camping's business (I kind of feel dirty when I call it a ministry) a few days before the 21st and ask for some money since, obviously, they won't need any of their savings!


 
Maybe he will sign over his radio network to a Reformed ministry since he will no longer need it


----------



## blhowes (Apr 17, 2011)

I was driving home a few minutes ago, glanced over and saw one of those billboards. I hope they're right about May 21st, though the 19th or the 20th would be even better. 

Assuming May 21st comes and goes, and its not the day, I'm really curious what goes on "behind the scenes" among Harold Campings followers, "damage control", if you will. I wonder what is said to maintain faithful followers who will rally again when the next date is set. Or, maybe nothing can be said, and the movement will dwindle.


----------



## Rob H (Apr 17, 2011)

Plenty of them in San Diego. All over the place. We're having the men from church get together for an end of the world party on the eve of the day. Then we'll (provided the world is still under our feet) convene for a seminar on false teachers the following morning. Should be quite fun. Hopefully I can talk a few coworkers into coming along.


----------



## baron (Apr 17, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> Maybe he will sign over his radio network to a Reformed ministry since he will no longer need it



I think Hank Hanegraaff asked for it first.


----------



## Scot (Apr 17, 2011)

Yesterday, we had rain all day and some high winds. After church today we drove past the billboard and it was laying face first on the ground demolished. We had a good laugh.

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




> Assuming May 21st comes and goes, and its not the day, I'm really curious what goes on "behind the scenes" among Harold Campings followers, "damage control", if you will. I wonder what is said to maintain faithful followers who will rally again when the next date is set. Or, maybe nothing can be said, and the movement will dwindle.



I read somewhere that he's been talking about Jonah recently and how God saved Ninevah. The author was betting the Harold would use this to try and prove that he was actually right about the date but God repented.


----------



## Micah Everett (Apr 17, 2011)

Does anyone else get this song in their heads when reading this thread?

[video=youtube;7_IKcMl_a9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A[/video]

(This reference should not be seen as an endorsement of 80's hair bands generally.)


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2011)

Micah Everett said:


> Does anyone else get this song in their heads when reading this thread?



Thanks. I didn't until you posted that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 17, 2011)

Micah Everett said:


> Does anyone else get this song in their heads when reading this thread?


 
I actually thought of this:
[video=youtube;Z0GFRcFm-aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2011)

None of the signs are on display here, but we're a bunch of pagans. I guess they've given up on us.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 17, 2011)

You guys are all going to be sorry on May 22, that's all I've got to say.


----------



## Micah Everett (Apr 17, 2011)

I debated posting that video for several days. It's funny on one level (i.e. "laugh to keep from crying"), but on a deeper level this really isn't funny. There is a group of people out there--a reasonably large one--that has been deceived by this man. We can only pray that on May 22 (or before) the Lord will open their eyes to see the fraud that Camping is...and maybe even bring Camping himself to true repentance and faith.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Micah Everett said:


> Does anyone else get this song in their heads when reading this thread?
> 
> [video=youtube;7_IKcMl_a9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A[/video]
> 
> (This reference should not be seen as an endorsement of 80's hair bands generally.)


 
 I actually did! 

Our church is having our annual spring movie festival that weekend. Should be a good way to forget about all that non-sense.


----------



## seajayrice (Apr 18, 2011)

How does that end of the world thing square with the International Date Line?


----------



## jambo (Apr 18, 2011)

These leaflets are over here too. May 21st is quite an ominous day: its my mother-in-laws' birthday.


----------



## dudley (Apr 18, 2011)

There is one in North New Jersey I saw last week.


----------

